# Russian food



## justplainbill (Sep 6, 2012)

The site referenced below seems to have an interesting variety of foods.
Has anyone ordered from them?
Food - Russianfooddirect


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 6, 2012)

Yum, never ordered from them, but looks like pretty standard Russian fair.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 6, 2012)

Are the prices reasonable?  There's some interesting stuff.  What would you recommend?


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah, not bad. Some prices are very close to an average Russian store, some things are a bit more expensive. But the shipping is the problem, I think.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 6, 2012)

I love these: Candy Fizzy-Lemonade, orange - Russianfooddirect


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 7, 2012)

The Croatian Vegeta is a cost a bit more than in the uk but its one of the best stock powders on sale.


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 7, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> The Croatian Vegeta is a cost a bit more than in the uk but its one of the best stock powders on sale.


$5 for a pound of vegetable bouillon powder seems not unreasonable.


----------



## Addie (Sep 8, 2012)

I was looking at the cavier. Thirteen dollars for a tin, seems reasonable to me. But then I have never had cavier. So what do I know. 

I have sent this site to my DIL. She comes from Albania, and her father was in the Russian army. She just might be interested.


----------



## acerbicacid (Sep 8, 2012)

I think that is the price of the red salmon caviar, for the black/gray sturgeon roe caviar the cheapest seems to be the malasol at $60 for a very small amount.   4 oz of this is $99.00


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 9, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> The Croatian Vegeta is a cost a bit more than in the uk but its one of the best stock powders on sale.



It really is one of the best, it's good for soup, for meat, for seasoning veggies.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 9, 2012)

We have a Ukrainian market in Ottawa (next to the perogie shop and close to IKEA). I have a hard time shopping there because I don't recognize any of the food! Maybe I need to print pics of things I want to try and see if the store carries them.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 10, 2012)

Ask the clerk, what it is. I'd recomend trying sweet  farmer cheese spread with raisins. Russian yougurt like things. I love ryazhenka. It is yougurt made from baked milk. Cold cuts are good, chocolate candies yum, smoked fish, they might have good pastries. 
Next time you go just take a picture of every item, post here, I'll tellyou all about.


----------



## Andypants (Nov 30, 2014)

I was telling my neighbor about the nearby Russian stores (2, plus a produce market that stocks a lot of Russian delicacies) at Thanksgiving, she has lived here for years and never knew about them.  

I find the Russian cold cuts don't taste that good (to me), I've tried the Moskva ham and some of the cheaper salamis.  They also have decent cheap provolone/Swiss/Munster cheese and some Italian deli meats, there is also a German deli that has some of these of higher quality.  I buy the excellent rye bread, cheeses or Jewish deli items (corned beef, pastrami) and some of the jarred vegetables and condiments.  Russian mustard is _hot_!

There is also a kosher supermarket a block away from one of the Russian stores but their prices are too high, especially after they moved to a new store several years ago.  The parking lot is always at least half full though (captive market).


----------

